
On Signal - tigroferoce
https://www.vernizzis.it/On-Signal
======
throwaway5d097
So what's wrong with Signal's business model? I followed the link, and none of
these seem to apply to Signal, which is a funded free and open source project.

Although I don't get why Signal Messenger LLC was formed alongside the Signal
Foundation non-profit. Why not just have the non-profit? Still, it's open
source.

Signal is easy to set up, it shouldn't be too hard to convince your contacts
to use it. The exception is that some parts of the world have really
restricted internet access and only allow certain apps like WhatsApp.

~~~
tigroferoce
Trying to move a large set of person to change their habits is hard and
tiring. It reminds me like when we tried to convince people to stop using
Microsoft Office and adopt OpenOffice instead.

The sad situation is that the only alternative that convinced people to do so
has been Google Documents, which is a cure worse than the disease.

Regarding the business model, I would love a world based on open source
foundations where everybody contribute the way they can, but I have grew
pessimistic on this. Making software is hard and expensive and making a
product is even harder and expensive. IMO making an app like Signal is much
more different that making a pure software product like the Linux Kernel. And,
again, large, successfully project have been, well, successfully, often
because large companies adopted them giving money and developers (which brings
us to the bulshitty business model).

